# NAS Pensacola Redfish



## Softballmasher

Took the advise of another poster, forgot who, and tried right at dark behind base softball fields. Sure enough 30 mins before dark 34 in. redfish gave me the battle of my life. 12 pound test and trout pole added up to a 30 min. battle. Took a few pictures and released unharmed. Used Carolina rig and frozen finger mullet for bait. Also caught a 20 in. black drum and a 16 in. blue fish. FUN TIMES!! 

ROUND 2 (Tues evening), caught a 28 in., lost a couple (hooks pulled out) then caught 40 in. FAT PIG!!! 45 min. fight, all released unharmed!!!!


----------



## Cornflake789

Nice Nice!!!


----------



## Austin

Good deal man! Nothing like big fish on light tackle.


----------



## reelndrag

Good job man!


----------



## damnifino3

Nice job...light tackle makes it a fun fight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Bigdady

Nice fish Chad, How are you and the family doing?


----------



## Softballmasher

*Doin great*

Everybody is doing well. IM JUST GETTING OLDER!! LOL!


----------



## keperry1182

That's a damn good spot to fish, work your way up to the coast guard station wall. Where the water runs by that wall bait fish seem to stack up there and the reds get HUGE. That's also one of the best flounder spots around, people always sneekin in with the gigging boats at night driving the coasties crazy. You can't go all the way to the wall without a permit from the coast guard station but you can get within casting range. Try a real small rig, think bluegill setup, with just about any meat on it to catch a small pinfish, then toss that sucker out whole on a bigger setup with a carolina rig and hold on tight.


----------



## Ron19

Not only can he mash.....he can catch some nice fish as well!!! Nice job Chad.


----------



## cablechris

Thats awesome! I love fighting them on light tackle.


----------



## TSJ

What a hog of a redfish man, nice fish.


----------



## turksgonefishin

nice job i am glad to here that my advise is helping others make memories.:thumbsup:


----------



## Softballmasher

*Thank*

Yes I sincerely appreciate it!! 41 years old and probably my #1 memory!! Thanks again!


----------



## MGuns

That is a good spot. Try Trout Point for wade fishing; it's just past Sherman's Cove heading toward the Blue Angel gate. You won't be dissapointed there either.


----------



## Softballmasher

*Yes*

I go there frequently in the summer and fall. I caught my 30 incher out there!!! Some of the best grass flats around!!


----------



## MGuns

Was there (Trout Point) last week and the area was full of large rays. I probably saw 50-60 large rays that night. The largest was probably close to 4' across the back. The biggest rays I've ever seen there.


----------

